# Battlefield 3 Battlelog: Down-Time wegen Patch bis voraussichtlich 12:00 Uhr am 6. Dezember 2011



## TheKhoaNguyen (6. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3 Battlelog: Down-Time wegen Patch bis voraussichtlich 12:00 Uhr am 6. Dezember 2011* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3 Battlelog: Down-Time wegen Patch bis voraussichtlich 12:00 Uhr am 6. Dezember 2011


----------



## Kerkilabro (6. Dezember 2011)

Im Battlelog stand bis 13Uhr (CET)MEZ)


----------



## Bitfreezer (6. Dezember 2011)

Auch die PC Clients bekommen ein Update von ca. 2 GB. Darin sind schon Daten für den Back to Karkand DLC enthalten. Außerdem werden endlich die Taclights abgeschwächt!


----------



## MrMan (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe 3,9GB bekommen...


----------



## Khaos (6. Dezember 2011)

Jop, mein Download war auch 3,9 GB dick, statt wie angenommen ~2. oO Naja, wird schon. ^^


----------



## XIII30 (6. Dezember 2011)

ich hab bis jetzt noch kein patch !?


----------



## kalliknuddel (6. Dezember 2011)

musst origin neustarten damits das mitbekommt -.^


----------



## Ronni312 (6. Dezember 2011)

LoL.. und wieso hab ich 4,2 gb? o.o'


----------



## XIII30 (6. Dezember 2011)

kalliknuddel schrieb:


> musst origin neustarten damits das mitbekommt -.^



Nee hat auch ni geholfen, musst die reparatur starten das das abdate beginnt Lol origin halt


----------



## Bofrostmann1860 (6. Dezember 2011)

War ja wieder klar, xbox und ps dürfen schon wieder....

http://www.ea.com/servers/battlefield3


----------



## Schisshase (6. Dezember 2011)

Ja, sind 3,9 GB statt 2. Meiner lädt gerade.
Weihnachten ist am 13.


----------



## Tobinho2k10 (6. Dezember 2011)

Scheiss konsolendreck, warum dürfen die jetzt schon btk zocken? warum? das ist nen pc game! scheiss konsolen!


----------



## Lordex (6. Dezember 2011)

Tobinho2k10 schrieb:


> Scheiss konsolendreck, warum dürfen die jetzt schon btk zocken? warum? das ist nen pc game! scheiss konsolen!


 
Weil die dafür bezahlt haben..... wie mich diese Dreckskonsolen ankotzen..... mit aller Kraft werden die hochgehalten obwohl die Technik mittlerweile nur noch Hoffnungslos veraltet ist!


Herrlich....

Beam Scan fürn Arsch, Stealth fürn Arsch und Flares auch..... Das war sdann mit Piloten Karriere.... danke DICE!


----------



## Lawry (6. Dezember 2011)

*-*



Bofrostmann1860 schrieb:


> War ja wieder klar, xbox und ps dürfen schon wieder....
> 
> Battlefield 3 - Server Status BETA - EA.com


 
Das ist Absicht. Aber Du hast die 20 Minuten gut genutzt und diese perfide Verschwörung aufgedeckt.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (6. Dezember 2011)

Schisshase schrieb:


> Ja, sind 3,9 GB statt 2. Meiner lädt gerade.
> Weihnachten ist am 13.


 
Das nen anzeige Fehler. Es sind 3,9 GB wenn das ganze entpackt sind. Laden tut er nur 2 GB, oder ich hab plötzlich ne DSL 32k Leitung anstatt 12k.


----------



## X3niC (6. Dezember 2011)

tobinho2k10 schrieb:


> scheiss konsolendreck, warum dürfen die jetzt schon btk zocken? Warum? Das ist nen pc game! Scheiss konsolen!


 nur die ps3!


----------



## Bofrostmann1860 (6. Dezember 2011)

Lawry schrieb:


> Das ist Absicht. Aber Du hast die 20 Minuten gut genutzt und diese perfide Verschwörung aufgedeckt.


 
Ja aber hallo, man muss ja seine Zeit gut nutzen^^ 

Aber ich bin iwie verwirrt, hieß es nicht eigentlich dass nach dem Patch Abstürze der Vergangenheit angehören? Bin jetzt schon 2 mal inerhalb von ca einer stunde vom server geflogen (verschiedene Server und auch kein Kick). Geht das noch wem so?


----------



## AlexSZ (6. Dezember 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> nur die ps3!


 
nur die xbox!ps.pc ftw


----------



## wgamer (6. Dezember 2011)

Fällt die Antenne bei Caspian Border jetzt auch  in der Pc Version?
Schon wer ausprobiert, bin leider noch nicht fertig mit laden des Patches


----------



## dmwDragon (6. Dezember 2011)

ja die Antenne fällt bei 20 Tickets


----------



## BKA4Free (6. Dezember 2011)

ALso das DICE jetzt schon wieder die HELIS downgraded find ich wirklich total DUMM um es mal milde auszudrücken-die entwicklung eins so komplexen fluggerätes hat bestimmt monate wenn nicht jahre gedauert-die stinger zu Programieren war bestimmt ein stunden geschäft-warum DICE jetzt ihr eigenes Produkt abschwächt ist mir fraglich??
DIe dinger stehn jetzt schon nur noch rum-also es ist kein Proplem auf nem server in nen Heli zu kommen-aber für was??um nach 2 minuten als Zielscheibe unter beschuss von allen seiten aussem heli zu hopfen oder ihn alle 20 meter zu landen und zu reparieren??
Meiner meinung nach macht DICE sein eigenes SPiel immer unintresanter-denn ein reinen INF shooter haben wir doch schon und der verkauft sich prächtig


----------



## Poomey (6. Dezember 2011)

Positiv für den Piloten ist allerdings, dass die AAs stark geschwächt wurden.


----------



## stawacz (6. Dezember 2011)

also das IRNV is ja jetzt wohl n witz..

warum hat man es dann nicht gleich komplett rausgenommen?  

ich  seh ohne aufsatz 30 meter einen vor mir stehen.leg an,und seh ihn mit  IRNV gar nicht mehr..lol,,dann lieber gleich ganz rauslassen..so absolut  unbrauchbar


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (6. Dezember 2011)

das ist ja heute ein 3,9 gb update, kann nicht sein das dabei nur solche mini änderungen gemacht wurden oder??????????????
ich schätz ma das ma da schon die maps mitsaugt und diese erst ab nächster woche freigeschaltet werden damit die server sich nicht ankotzen.


----------



## BlutEngel (6. Dezember 2011)

also ich finde nich das das AA abgeschwächt wurde.die wärmesucher fliegen jetzt um einiges schneller, jetzt sind auch jets kein problem mehr


----------



## Raidernet (6. Dezember 2011)

Schisshase schrieb:


> Ja, sind 3,9 GB statt 2. Meiner lädt gerade.
> Weihnachten ist am 13.


 
Bei mir sinds sogar 4,2 GB


----------



## Ronni312 (6. Dezember 2011)

LordHelmchen0815 schrieb:


> das ist ja heute ein 3,9 gb update, kann nicht sein das dabei nur solche mini änderungen gemacht wurden oder??????????????
> ich schätz ma das ma da schon die maps mitsaugt


 

Na das ist aber jemand schlau ...


----------



## stawacz (6. Dezember 2011)

so hab jetzt noch mal ne std gespielt und bin extrem bedient.

wie kann man solche dummen änderungen vornehmen?

mienen die verschwinden nach dem ableben,heißt,wen ich möchte das die minen erfolg haben mus ich am leben bleiben bis es passiert,,heißt also campen.großartig,machen ja sonst schon so wenige -.-

jeder bob hat mitlerweile am panzer thermalsicht,der sieht die dinger eh auf hunderte meter entfernung.also warum dann verschwinden lassen?

IRNV is absolut unbrauchbar.hätte man auch ganz rausnehmen können.ich seh auf 5 meter einen ohne IRNV und wenn ich anlege und zielen will seh ich ihn jetzt nicht mehr -.-

dachte eigentlich das das ne hilfe für mich sein sollte,und nich für den gegner ^^

als heli oder jet brauch man auch nich mehr abheben ...

also mir machts absolut keinen spaß mehr,,ich warte jetzt erstmal bis weitere patches kommen,,mal sehen ob die das wieder gerade biegen


----------



## dmwDragon (6. Dezember 2011)

die Patch größe alleine für das Spiel " ohne " Maps liegt bei ca. 1GB der rest sind die Maps usw


----------



## Kupferrohr (6. Dezember 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> also mir machts absolut keinen spaß mehr,,ich warte jetzt erstmal bis weitere patches kommen,,mal sehen ob die das wieder gerade biegen


 hoffentlich denken alle so, die mit IRNV spielten und alles mit minen vollgeballert haben. ohne euch haben wir nun noch mehr spaß :>


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> mienen die verschwinden nach dem ableben,heißt,wen ich möchte das die minen erfolg haben mus ich am leben bleiben bis es passiert,,heißt also campen.großartig,machen ja sonst schon so wenige -.-


 
Ist das nicht bei fast allen Shootern so, dass Minen und ähnliche Sachen verschwinden, sobald man stirbt?
Ist ja auch sinnvoll, sonst könnte man ja jedesmal woanders, wo man spawnt, auch wieder alles voller Mienen setzen, bis irgendwann das ganze Schlachtfeld voller Minen ist


----------



## stawacz (6. Dezember 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ist das nicht bei fast allen Shootern so, dass Minen und ähnliche Sachen verschwinden, sobald man stirbt?
> Ist ja auch sinnvoll, sonst könnte man ja jedesmal woanders, wo man spawnt, auch wieder alles voller Mienen setzen, bis irgendwann das ganze Schlachtfeld voller Minen ist


 
ne bessere lösung wär mMn,,das die minen liegen bleiben(auch nach tot)man aber erst wieder neue bekommt,wenn die alten entweder zerstört sind,oder ihr ziel erlegt haben.weil sonst sind minen auch sinnlos und unbrauchbar.


----------



## lekixiii (6. Dezember 2011)

Minen soll man einfach so handhaben wie in BFBC2, da sind von einem Spieler acht(?) Stück liegen geblieben, egal ob man gestorben ist oder nicht. Wenn man 'ne neunte gesetzt hat, ist die erste wieder verschwunden.

IRNV finde ich gut, da ich es selbst eigentlich nie benutzt habe. Frag Ammo Nerf finde ich auch sehr gut. Ansonsten hat sich irgendwie die Performance verbessert. Es gehen nur noch ca. 15-20% aller Partien nicht, statt wie vorher 80-90%. 

TDM Spawn Balance ist teilweise immer noch unterirdisch...

Und was haben die denn mit den Jets gemacht? Stingers etc drücken über 65% Schaden, längere Recharge der Flares, sowie einem nutzlosen Radar. Was bringt einem der recht starke Raketenwerfer, wenn man die ganze Zeit Anflüge auf das Ziel abbrechen muss, um irgendwelchen Jets oder Raketen auszuweichen? Komplett nutzlos imho...


----------



## CyrionXS (6. Dezember 2011)

@stawacz
Nicht persönlich, aber du scheinst nicht gerade ein guter Spieler zu sein. Oder gar viel gespielt zu haben.

Panzer mit IRNV?

Man fährt fast nur mit Reactive Armor, Zoom Optics und GuidedShell/ TungstenBalls herum.
Wobei jeder sein eigenes Setup hat.

Und ja, es ist absolut hirnrissig wenn du 400 Minen legst und die nach deinem Tod noch herumliegen.
Wieso kann ich das mit C4 dann nicht auch machen?

Und wer jede Minute draufgeht, sodass seine Minen nicht hochgehen, der hat wohl Pech gehabt.
Minen sind Passive Waffen, sie sind nicht dazu gedacht, dass du alle 2 Minuten einen Kill damit erzielst.

PS:
Die Idee mit dem "erst neue Minen wenn alte Kaputt" zeigt, dass einige für Balancing vorschläge gänzlich ungeeignet sind.
Wenn die Minen nie explodieren würden, weil weit entfernt gelegt, läufst du gänzlich ohne rum. Bis du sie selbst aufsammelst. Klasse Idee.


----------



## CyrionXS (6. Dezember 2011)

Wenn jede Seite gleichviel jammert, dann ist das Balancing perfekt.

Und Irgendwie beklagen sich dauernd diejenigen, die keine Killstreaks mehr mit dem präferierten Fahrzeug(jet); Munition (Frag); Zusatz (IRNV) machen können.

Zu den Jets: 
BF3 Entwickelt sich, viele haben diverse Upgrades freigespielt, so auch Feuerlöschsysteme für Jets/Helis.
D.h. Stinger braucht mehr Wumms.
Anfangs waren Jets Nutzlos, jetzt holt ein Jet locker 4 Panzer von der Karte bevor er draufgeht. Und Helis sind Nutzlos.

Das nächste werden wohl Tanks sein.
Wartet mal bis jeder die GuidedShell+CITV Tower Upgrades entdeckt hat. 
Damit holt man ALLES vom Himmel, mit 1 Schuss. Flares funktionieren hier nicht.

Skill soll der Faktor sein, nicht der Upgradestatus.


----------



## stawacz (6. Dezember 2011)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> @stawacz
> Nicht persönlich, aber du scheinst nicht gerade ein guter Spieler zu sein. Oder gar viel gespielt zu haben.
> 
> Panzer mit IRNV?
> ...



oh man auf dich hab ich gewartet


jeder idiot weiß wo auf welcher map minen plaziert sind,,das zeigt MIR das DU wohl nich allzuviel plan von der materie hast...und mit welchem setup die leute spielen sei doch denen überlassen denk ich


und der spruch mit den 400 minen(wenn auch übertrieben gemeint)lässt mich in frage stellen ob du BF3 überhaupt hast??!!!

die 3-4 minen die an relevanten punkten liegen wurden so schon "oft genug" zerstört...jetzt brauch man gar keine mehr zu legen


----------



## CyrionXS (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich sehe Minen auch ohne IRNV, da ich darauf achte. Und wenn nicht, dann mein Squadmate im CITV Turm.
Und ja ich besitze BF3
CyrionX - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
Und das nicht erst seit gestern.

Du gehst wohl nur von dir selber aus, wo du deine Minen plazierst.
Aber wo man Panzer findet, da findet man Minen.
Wenn auch 2 Meter dahinter.

In der Not auch als C4 Ersatz.

Die 400 sind nicht weit hergeholt, ich habe auch schon 50 Gesehen, die einen Eingang unzugänglich gemacht haben.
Einfach mal die Minimap konsultieren. da man unendlich viele Minen legen kann/konnte(?) war das kein Problem.
Macht das in deinen Augen Sinn?
Im übrigen habe ich geschrieben, dass jeder mit seinem Setup rumfährt, da sind solche Sprüche 





> und mit welchem setup die leute spielen sei doch denen überlassen denk ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 unglaublich fehl am Platz. 



> die 3-4 minen die an relevanten punkten liegen wurden so schon "oft genug" zerstört...jetzt brauch man gar keine mehr zu legen


Relevante Punkte sind bekannte Punkte, leg sie woanders, mitten auf der Straße. Du kannst dich nicht über die Erfahrung (Das wissen wo Minen liegen) anderer Spieler hinwegsetzen und fordern, deine Minen zu buffen.

ja gut, natürlich kannst du, nur lässt das einen unseriös erscheinen..


----------



## stawacz (6. Dezember 2011)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Ich sehe Minen auch ohne IRNV, da ich darauf achte. Und wenn nicht, dann mein Squadmate im CITV Turm.
> Und ja ich besitze BF3
> CyrionX - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> Und das nicht erst seit gestern.
> ...



WoW knappe hunderttausend punkte mehr als ich,,,muss ich jetzt salutieren,vor deinem von gott gegebenen skill?


----------



## CyrionXS (6. Dezember 2011)

Dialektik ist auch nicht deine Stärke. (Dafür wohl Polemik)
1.Du hast behauptet ich hätte kein BF3.
2.Ich habe dir lediglich das Gegenteil bewiesen.
3.Jetzt beschuldigst du mich des herumstolzierens.

Die Logik hat bei dir Halt gemacht.

Bist wohl einer vom Schlag:
"Hat er mehr punkte hat er kein Leben,
Hat er weniger ist er ein Noob."

Die Diskussion zwischen uns beiden ist beendet, 
Das hat nichts mehr mit Argumentation zu tun.
Darum ist das jetzt auch meine letzte Antwort.

PS: Du bist wirklich 32?
Wieso beleidigst du nicht gleich meine Mutter.


----------



## stawacz (6. Dezember 2011)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Bist wohl einer vom Schlag:
> "Hat er mehr punkte hat er kein Leben,
> Hat er weniger ist er ein Noob."


 
ganz und gar nicht,,mir gings nur darum wie du dich aus dem fenster lehnst.als wärst du sonst was fürn pro,und leute denen die fixes aufstoßen nur unfähig sind .


> Und Irgendwie beklagen sich dauernd diejenigen, die keine Killstreaks  mehr mit dem präferierten Fahrzeug(jet); Munition (Frag); Zusatz (IRNV)  machen können.


wunderst du dich da bei gegenwind?

ach ja,und dann kommst du mir noch so-->





> PS: Du bist wirklich 32?
> Wieso beleidigst du nicht gleich meine Mutter.



ohne worte....


----------



## PostalDude83 (6. Dezember 2011)

3,9gb.. bisl groß für einen vier-karten-dlc inkl. vorab-patch
wie kann man dafür so viel platz brauchen :o


----------



## revilo16 (6. Dezember 2011)

CyrionXS 1 : stawacz 0


----------



## Orthus (6. Dezember 2011)

Na gz sag ich da mal...nicht dass ich ein exzessiver Nutzer von IRNV bin, aber warum muss eig immer alles, was eine Spur zu overpowered ist, immer gleich totgenerfed werden?
Das Ding taugt jetzt zu gar nix mehr...ich seh in der Metro ohne IRNV mehr Gegner als mit...


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Dezember 2011)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Wartet mal bis jeder die GuidedShell+CITV Tower Upgrades entdeckt hat.
> Damit holt man ALLES vom Himmel, mit 1 Schuss. Flares funktionieren hier nicht.
> 
> Skill soll der Faktor sein, nicht der Upgradestatus.


 
Das hab ich schon zu Sergeant-Zeiten entdeckt, und ich spiele gerne so. Immerhin hilft dagegen ja noch der ECM-Jammer. Und es ist auch lustig, das man ständig als Hacker bezeichnet wird, wenn man nen Heli abschiesst obwohl der Pilot verzweifelt mit Flares um sich geworfen hat. Teamplay sollte irgendwo auch belohnt werden, genug Deppen fahren in nem Tank alleine los. So ist das Spiel halt, und jeder holt das beste für sich heraus. Und was Skill angeht, so schiess ich Jets und Helis auch mal mit der Hauptkanone vom Himmel, wenn sie den Fehler machen und zu tief fliegen.


----------



## absztrakkt (6. Dezember 2011)

PostalDude83 schrieb:


> 3,9gb.. bisl groß für einen vier-karten-dlc inkl. vorab-patch
> wie kann man dafür so viel platz brauchen :o


 
Ich denk mal,dass die Karten usw. schon enthalten sind und dann nächste Woche freigeschaltet werden.


----------



## BKA4Free (6. Dezember 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> ganz und gar nicht,,mir gings nur darum wie du dich aus dem fenster lehnst.als wärst du sonst was fürn pro,und leute denen die fixes aufstoßen nur unfähig sind .
> 
> wunderst du dich da bei gegenwind?
> 
> ...



EInfach ignorieren den herrn stawacz, der hat nen kleinen in der Hose-jetzt haßt er die WELT 
Der pist hier jeden an, scheint sein forum zu sein


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2011)

absztrakkt schrieb:


> Ich denk mal,dass die Karten usw. schon enthalten sind und dann nächste Woche freigeschaltet werden.


 
Jap, die Karten sind da schon drin.


----------



## stawacz (6. Dezember 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> EInfach ignorieren den herrn stawacz, der hat nen kleinen in der Hose-jetzt haßt er die WELT
> Der pist hier jeden an, scheint sein forum zu sein


 na jetzt haben sich ja zwei gefunden


----------



## xotoxic242 (6. Dezember 2011)

Spielt sich jetzt irgewndwie total beschissen.Entweder liegts an mir weil ich es 4 tage nicht gespielt habe oder das Handling ist wirklich anders.

Was hab ich gelesen? Minen bleiben nicht liegen? Warum nicht? Wer nimmt die denn weg wenn man gestorben ist? 

Und WAS bitte soll das mit den Pings? Sind die bekloppt oder sowas? Was in Gottes Namen interessieren mich die Pings von irgendwelchen anderen Spielern? Ich will meinen sehen.
*lol*

Einige Fixes sind ganz ok aeber andere wie IRNV etc. sind total übertrieben.


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (6. Dezember 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> na jetzt haben sich ja zwei gefunden


 
Döke döke .... Mohamme döke... Mohamme Jihad !!!!!!


----------



## bettenlager (7. Dezember 2011)

Zum Thema IRNV! Da trennt sich jetzt wieder die Spreu vom Weizen. Mal sehen ob die es ohne immer noch können höhöhö


----------



## DocMartens (7. Dezember 2011)

meiner meinung nach wurde das INRV nicht genug genervt. auf distance sieht man die gegner nicht mehr so stark leuchten aber immernoch gut genug. ich finde ab 20 metern sollte man damit garnichts mehr sehen. auch keine umrisse von der umgebung u.s.w. 
naja war immerhin ein anfang


----------



## LiquidGravity (7. Dezember 2011)

Hm... 4 GB und viele Änderungen.

um es mal ein wenig Zusammen zufassen...

Positiv:
- der COOP Modus geht endlich bei mir 
- die Taclight wurde tatsächlich entwas abgeschwächt
- das dauerfeuer genoobe auf Distanz ist nur noch schwer möglich --> das macht den Sniper wieder interessanter 
- es liegen nicht mehr überall Minen... hm... naja, vielleicht etwas sehr unrealistisch
- ich hab doch tatsächlich KEINE Abstürze mehr
- die Stinger machen wirklich mehr Damage
- BFBC2 Style in Bezug auf die Fallhöhe... man bekommt jetzt nicht mehr bei jedem Hügel Fallschaden
- Die Geschichte mit den Pings ist nützlich... wenn man mal wieder einen nicht trifft und da steht dann Ping: 350, dann ist das nachvollziehbar ALLERDINGS würd ich auch gern MEINEN Ping sehen 

Negativ:
- IRNV wtf... das Ding hätten sie jetzt auch ganz raus nehmen können
- warum seh ich jetzt auch alle feindlichen Clays aufm Radar?? 
- der Tank wurde irgendwie verstärkt oder? Ich hatte gestern keine Chance mehr an die Jungs C4 zu nageln. Wozu ist jetzt nochmal C4 gut? Ah so.... legen, campen und warten -.-" nicht wirklich
- Es kommt mir so vor, als hätten sie einige Waffen, insbesondere Medic abgeschwächt. Ich bin bisher nur mir der AK/M16A3 rumgelaufen aber irgendwie bekomm ich jetzt nix mehr tot damit
- Stichwort Taste "Q"  Gott sei dank gibts ja inzwischen eine Lösung
- Messern ist immernoch super nerfig... man steht direkt hinter einem Sitzenden Gegner... Messert einmal, zweimal, dreimal... plötzlich junkts den Typ am Kopf, er dreht sich um, sieht son Depp mit nem Buttermesser in der Hand, schießt einmal und tot... och Mönsch. 


Alles in allem, für mich, ein gelungener Patch... aber ich fliege ja nicht  DICE hat das ganze etwas in Richtung BF2 gepatched.


----------



## Revoluzz3r (7. Dezember 2011)

Also finde IRNV wurde hart getroffen^^ bisschen zu stark generft meiner Meinung nach. Habe es vor dem Patch auch gern auf manchen Waffen verwendet aber jetzt wieder auf das Reddotvisier gewechselt und wat soll ich sagen ich vermisse das IRNV nicht wirklich, auch mit dem normalen Visier heulen die Leute noch wenn sie von mir auf den Sack bekommen  an den Cheater flames hat sich nix getan xD aber immerhin sind jetzt die IRNV crybabys ruhig


----------



## LiquidGravity (7. Dezember 2011)

Revoluzz3r schrieb:


> Also finde IRNV wurde hart getroffen^^ bisschen zu stark generft meiner Meinung nach. Habe es vor dem Patch auch gern auf manchen Waffen verwendet aber jetzt wieder auf das Reddotvisier gewechselt und wat soll ich sagen ich vermisse das IRNV nicht wirklich, auch mit dem normalen Visier heulen die Leute noch wenn sie von mir auf den Sack bekommen  an den Cheater flames hat sich nix getan xD aber immerhin sind jetzt die IRNV crybabys ruhig



Tube Noob 

Nee, stimmt schon, finds auch sehr schade... das war ein Ticken zu hart was sie mitm IRNV getrieben haben.


----------

